
Researcher Who Stopped WannaCry Ransomware Detained in US After Def Con - rbanffy
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/ywp8k5/researcher-who-stopped-wannacry-ransomware-detained-in-us-after-def-con
======
sadlyNess
Any direct relation(real or hypothetical) between the arrest and the movement
of the ransom coins?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14918545)

